# confusing purchase



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

just bought a sturmanski space pioneer quartz chrono vk64 3354851 , £40 inc postage , and im confused about its workings , as I understand it the top pusher , starts the second hand timer , but the watch is working while no other chronograph dials are moving , so in theory if the second hand is in the stationary position and the 2 small chrono dials are also not moving the watch still keeps time , I thought a quartz watch had to have one dial moving to show its working

I think its a Seiko movement


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Top pusher should start central seconds and left hand dial, it is also used to stop both hands. Bottom pusher returns hands to zero.

Right hand dial is a 24 hour dial and should be moving constantly along with hour/minutes hands.

Think it's supposed to be a Seiko VK-64 movement.

Where was it purchased from?


----------



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

e bay pre owned

but why aren't any dials moving to show a seconds ticking action


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

craig12 said:


> e bay pre owned
> 
> but why aren't any dials moving to show a seconds ticking action


 There is no constant seconds ticking action on this movement


----------



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

bottom pusher certainly is returning dial to 12 o clock position and top pusher starts 2nd hand , but top pusher dosent seem to be starting left hand chrono

the left hand chrono seems to be moving though , so the left hand chrono might be moving every 60 secs

the right hand chrono dosent seem to be doing much


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Center seconds records when pushing top chrono button, left hand dial records chrono minutes, right hand dial is 24 hour indicator running constantly but hardly noticeable at a glance.


----------



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

think ive sussed it left hand chrono seems to be moving when the seconds dial is moving ,


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ok mate , as brum has said there is no running seconds hand - so when not using the chronograph (stopwatch) the only hands that will move are the hour and minute hands and the 24hr hand (on the right)

bottom button resets - then top button to start and stop the chronograph hands - the seconds and the minutes (on the left)

to see correct operation of chronograph minutes (on the left) wait at least one minute after pressing the start button


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

craig12 said:


> bottom pusher certainly is returning dial to 12 o clock position and top pusher starts 2nd hand , but top pusher dosent seem to be starting left hand chrono
> 
> the left hand chrono seems to be moving though , so the left hand chrono might be moving every 60 secs
> 
> the right hand chrono dosent seem to be doing much


 What is the right hand chrono on at the moment?


----------



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

never had a sturmanskie , seemed ok for £40 delivered

right hand chrono is between 2 and 3 o clock position


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

craig12 said:


> never had a sturmanskie , seemed ok for £40 delivered
> right hand chrono is between 2 and 3 o clock position


 Well it's set at 5:05 am then.
This is what it should be looking like. 5:05 pm
Different watch same movement.









just needs resetting to correct time.

Sent from my MAR-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's one with the VK movement operating,


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

£40.00 delivered seems a Good deal compared to retail price.

Nothing wrong with it I believe just understanding what it does and setting correctly, .

Hope this helped.


----------



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

reminds me ofmy av8 aviator


----------



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

any one know how much they were new , not so much a limited edition as they made a fair few but it has a number on the back

no25981/26750


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

VK - hate those 24hr wasete-of-time dials. But the watch looked good sooo.....

[IMG alt="IMG_20200125_064823249(1).thumb.jpg.88e4b38e1a2eced6e95cfa46cfd2fe8e.jpg" data-ratio="113.42"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2020_01/IMG_20200125_064823249(1).thumb.jpg.88e4b38e1a2eced6e95cfa46cfd2fe8e.jpg[/IMG]

Hey everybody, it doesn't seem like it has a running seconds dial?

I wish I wish I wish the 24r dial was running seconds.


----------

